# Tired Buns!!!*



## jcottonl02

Here we go- place 2 post ur cute piccies of ur buns tired or sleeping or just resting!!
I haven't got some particularly great ones but im sure u lot do!



















































Lets see those cute piccies!!!!!!


----------



## maherwoman

Here are a few pics of my babies being all sweepy...

SweetPea (AKA Daddy's Girl):






"Huh?? What was that flash??"




































Fiver:

On my lap...











Yes, he was actually asleep here...






Fiver likes to sleep with his nose in the corner, for some reason...











In his favorite place, my arms...






And I'll start another reply with more pics...


----------



## maherwoman

Miss Flower:












And Miss Maisie:

This is the most vulnerable I've ever caught her on film...






Otherwise, would a tranced Maisie picture count?






Hehe...


Trixie:

Flat Trixie...






My favorite picture of Trixie...







And the master of sleepy poses and crashing out in general, Teeny:

On my lap...











Out and about...but in a stationary way, hehe...






Layin' goofy in his cage...he likes to lay with his hind leg like that a lot...






I have countless versions of this pose...






Including one that I modified, hehe...






Another of him out and about, yet stationary...






Gosh, I could just go on and on and on with his lazy pics, hehe!!

Hope you enjoyed them! 

I would've posted pics of Cuddles and Velveteen flopped out, but I haven't captured any of those two yet! Lol...they're just so active, it's hard to see them laying down for very long, hehe!


----------



## Michaela

Best sleepy picture ever -


----------



## maherwoman

Aww!!! Michaela!!! What an adorable picture!!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo

Billy tends to run around a lot and tire himself out. Some pics from tonight:


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...Billy's so adorable...look at that sweet face!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Millie is a _veeerrryyy_ sleepy bunny.

Leaning on the late Ruby 






In her basket






And my all time favourite of her in her bed! (I just love the way she lies like a little person!:hearts)


----------



## jcottonl02

Aww lol these pics are so cute!

I'm loving Sweetpea's sleepy eyes!!!!!
And I have to say AWWW at Fiver's little tired expressions. And that little nose poking out that hay is the most adorable pic i've ever seen i think!!!!

Lol that pic of miss flower is soooo cute!! Is she asleep there? 
Miss Maisie and Trixie's pics r just adorable- fluffy feet!!
I love Teeny's GIIAANTT fluffy feet, and those little eyes barely open! 

Aww Michaela that is just too cute- that's how my dog sleeps lol- on his back, arms in the air and head all twisted round- its so cute. Never seen a bunny do it. CUTE!

Awww Billy is such a honey! I can just imagine him racing round for half an hour and then just flopping down and sleeping for hours!!!!!!

Millie's face in that last picture!!! Aww it is just like a person haha. Sort of....squished cheeks on the side of the pillow. She is def a sleepy bun. 
Bit off topic but just wanted 2 say that Ruby and Millie were the first rex buns I'd ever seen, and that's what made me love rex's- they were just the most gorgeous buns I'd ever seen- the colours!- anyway just thought i'd let u know i loooovee them!


----------



## maherwoman

Caught these pictures of the Master of Relaxing today:


----------



## TinysMom

From when I first got Tiny & the tweebs (Netherland dwarf brothers)....

















Then as Tiny got older (July 2005):






and now my trio - who I hope to rebond (and one of Zeus alone in the litter box):


----------



## ~Bracon~

:bunnyheart


----------



## Dilkara

Awww! I am loving all these sleepy buns!


----------



## Little Bay Poo




----------



## XxMontanaxX

Seepy Macey


----------



## Jenk

Here's proof that Emma can sleep through just about anything, including her sister Zoe standing over her. (Right after this pic was taken, Zoe stepped on Emma, who attempted to sleep through that interruption.)






Jenk


----------



## Bo B Bunny

POOR EMMA!!! 



I love this boy! how could you resist anything he wants??


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*



> I love this boy! how could you resist anything he wants??


_OMG!_I want to reach through my monitor and cuddle the livin' daylights outta him. :biggrin2: I could deny that cutie absolutely nothing. He could do the Bunny Cha-Cha all over me; :bunnydance:I'd be his doormat (willingly). :nod Of course, I'd still find excuses to smoke/ snort him whenever the mood strikes me. :help


----------



## 12354somebunny

Sleepy pics of Yohji (broken fawn bunny) and Buttons (orange bunny). 

(i just edited this post as the pics came out waayyy to large!)


----------



## bunbunbinkie

Buuny's are always cute...especially when they're sleeping!!!! Merlin always pops right up when he hears *ANYTHING *but I managed to get this picture this morning after he zonked out from playing....


----------



## Leader of the Pack

Everyones bunnies are adorable! I hope you won't mind if I share a few pics. of our girl "resting". I seldom catch her actually sleeping, she's much to busy too close her eyes and dream. 

This is Sidney resting with one of our cats, Chloe.







A "time out" with kitty sister "Charlotte" and one of the "Bob" twins in the background.






This photo was taken right after we got her. She found the cubby under my computer desk to be quite to her liking and rests there often.






"Lullaby and Good Night!"...almost asleep until mommie got the camera out.


----------



## gamommaof2




----------



## Tracey

bunn and chester


----------



## pinksalamander

Wedging himself between my duvet and a pillow to have a little nap.






'I was just resting my eyes!'


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww he's so sweet.... he looks so innocent all the time.


----------



## pinksalamander

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Awww he's so sweet.... he looks so innocent all the time.



But really he's EVIL :devil


----------



## Ninchen

:zzzzz


----------



## Jenk

Such a precious sight! It would be difficult for me to refrain from kissing that adorable baby. 

:inlove:

*Ninchen wrote: *


> :zzzzz


----------



## pinksalamander

Please! No pictures!


----------



## Chocoteddy0

My new baby bunny - Sugar - asleep on my knee. 






Edit: holy MOTHER! Sorry for the size! *cringe*


----------



## pinksalamander

He's so sweet and small! Ah! Baby bunny!


----------



## Mocha04

Her's Mocha resting with all her toys in her room after a long day...:biggrin2:


----------



## Chocoteddy0

Thanks! 

Holy MOTHER! Mocha is buried in toys! Lucky little rabbit! He has more toys than me! Sooooo cute though! ^.^


----------



## Jenk

_Eeeee!_ Mocha buried by a mound of stuffed toys is too cute!

:inlove:

*Mocha04 wrote: *


> Her's Mocha resting with all her toys in her room after a long day...:biggrin2:


----------



## Mocha04

Yep...she loves her toys and shes got many more.....butout all of them she loves her lion the most......

She shreds, bites and unstuffesall her other stuffed animals up but she won't do nothing to her lion..she just kisses him and kisses him....


----------



## Chocoteddy0

Aw cute! Bunny-lion love!


----------



## JenniferCameron

I like this one too!


----------



## Coco0457

AWWWWW!! Everybunny is SO CUTE!! 

:bunnyheart


----------



## gamommaof2

Teddy doesnt like any beddingor any cuddly toys


----------



## Chocoteddy0

Awwww!! All the cute wabbits


----------



## *mylife*




----------



## Luv-bunniz

CJ's tired pics:

Under Obi's (parrot) cage:





In HIS (and his only, last time one of the cats tried to get into it he bit her on the neck :shock: ) bed:





In his cage:





Ontop of his cage - he was annoyed that I was playing guitar hero lol :


----------



## Chocoteddy0

Awwwww! Adorable! Is CJ an albino?


----------



## kattrav

Haha, little bunny butts passed out in a box!


----------



## Chocoteddy0

haha lol liccle wabby butts!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Would you look at those sleepy/lazy bunnies!!! They are just adorable!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Chocoteddy0 wrote:


> Awwwww! Adorable! Is CJ an albino?



Nah, he has lovely blue eyes but I couldnt turn off the flash on the camera so it kept showing up red eye.


----------



## kherrmann3

Here's Toby sleeping while loafing.





Those bunny-butts in the box are too precious!  Bun 'tocks!


----------



## Happi Bun

Dunkin got quite tired from making his play room all messy...


----------



## Bassetluv

Homemade restin' cushion:





And two very rare pictures...a Yofi at rest


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Homemade restin' cushion:


Aww, they're so cute! It's a symbiotic relationship! Anna supplies the pillow while Yofi supplies the blankets! lol


----------



## LizBuns




----------



## MikeScone

Scone MacBunny, dozing in the old recliner:


----------



## Jenk

*:inlove:*

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Scone MacBunny, dozing in the old recliner:


----------



## JadeIcing

Elvis with a possible friend on a date.


----------



## LedaHartwood

This is our kits at about one week. The white one is "Little Brother" (our giant kit). The black one is "Ori" Orion. He's the only one that looks like his Nethie daddy. The rest look like their Enlg. Spot mama.


----------



## twYANGziie

&&. off we dozed :


----------



## kherrmann3

Sleepy Toby close-up!






He looked like he was deflating!


----------



## BethM

Amelia




























Nick




























:hearts Happiness is two buns in a box:hearts:


----------



## kherrmann3

I have to say, I love this pic! It's so cute how his bum is just hangin' out of the box like that lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

This is my first bun Vanilla. She loved to sleep in front of the door.


----------



## CrazyMike40

Sleepy Remus


----------



## kherrmann3

That picture of Remus is adorable! It's funny how they have two uses for their litter pans!


----------



## CrazyMike40

He is a character kherrmann3


----------



## kherrmann3

I bet he's one _comfortable_ character, though!


----------



## Epic_win




----------



## kherrmann3

_SOMEONE_ looks comfy!  How big of a pillow does that little guy need!?




EDIT: I resized the photo because my tiny little text looked funny with a big ol' picture!


----------



## Epic_win

That is what happens when I get up from the computer chair. It's taken from me!


----------



## Ninchen




----------



## kherrmann3

Eep! Look at that little lion "roar"!


----------



## luvsmallfurries

Haven't had a chance to make a proper introduction yet but found this thread and love the photos! This is Pepin - after a 10 minute zoomie session. Not too sure if she's actually tired or is just having a Zen Buddhist moment and is trying to become 'one' with the hay!


----------



## kherrmann3

Looks like a staring contest with the hay to me!  Welcome, by the way!


----------



## kherrmann3

Yawning Toby!


----------



## bamabunny

This is Snickers relaxing after a delicious meal of hay. He is usually active in the early morning, and a lazy bun in the afternoon. He really looks dead!


----------



## jcottonl02

OMG Ninchen that pic of your yawning bun is just soooooo cute!!!!! I love bunny yawns!

Bamabunny that is just adorable- someone sleeps with their eyes open!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Pablo


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Pepin is so adorable laying there, staring at that hay LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3

Here are some of Toby being lazy. Sorry they are yellow, it was from my lamp and the camera setting I was using. I don't think that I've posted these before...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Mine don't flatten out lik ethat much - he's so darned cute!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Mine don't flatten out lik ethat much - he's so darned cute!


Toby does it rarely. Normally when he's doing it, I can't get close enough to get a good picture! He must have been really tired! Don't you have any tired pics of your guys? I bet that you have some of Bo snuggled into some blankets and sleepin'!


----------



## jcottonl02

*Ninchen wrote: *


>


This is like classic Bedhead!!!!! Messy hair, yawning!!!! That is SO CUTE!!!!!!

*Crazymike40* OOOHH MY GOD! I didn't see your pic before! It is just so cute! Asleep in the litter tray with those pic ol' fluffkin paws hanging out. Oh dear that is just too adorable.

*Lizbuns* your bun has very elegant feet!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

My gosh! Tony, Bo and Clover wake up if they hear me breathing! *it's Mama! FOOD!*


----------



## Mai_Roberts

My Sleepy Bailey after running round like a looney in the run :love: xx
















xxx


----------



## Ninchen




----------



## kherrmann3

That little bunny bed is just too cute! :rofl:


----------



## myheart

I was going through my Photobucket account, and found these pics of Patrick. I can't believe I never re-sized them or posted them anywhere! 

I caught Patrick soaking up some rays in the middle of the living room. 

"I hear you out there, but I am stuck in this sunshine!!!"






Poor little Patrick....  "Help!!! I've fallen...into sunshine... and I can't.....move..."






myheart


----------



## kherrmann3

Maybe that's Patrick's way of pouting post-rejection from the girls!  Cute!


----------



## myheart

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Maybe that's Patrick's way of pouting post-rejection from the girls!  Cute!



Actually, after looking at Toby's melted-bunner pics, I'm thinking Patch and Toby are somehow related....:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:

This is just precious!


----------



## Ninchen

Just for you:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG! He looks like he's so happy in his widdle bed!


----------



## penguinsrxcore

Michaela wrote:


> Best sleepy picture ever -



so true!


----------



## penguinsrxcore

CrazyMike40 wrote:


> Sleepy Remus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â



my Pepper does the same thing! I think kitty litter makes her sleepy


----------



## penguinsrxcore




----------



## hartleybun

roxy chilling out


sorry for posting twice. :tantrum:tried to resize but photobucket:censored2:


----------



## hartleybun

i give up third time ive tried to get it to accept a resize. didnt mean to post again but i tried to edit the pic out, pressed preview and it posted. really dont think photobucket has to be sooo complicatedssd:


----------



## Mai_Roberts




----------



## Bo B Bunny

Roxy has the cutest little tummy! :hearts:


----------



## Happi Bun

Dunkin got quite sleepy after pulling down his hay.


----------



## crazymandolinist

Baby bunnies nestled up.


----------



## Ninchen




----------



## kherrmann3

I think Cinnamon is one of the sleepiest bunnies EVER!


----------



## Sethcjd




----------



## sha10ly88

This was Buffy only 2 weeks and 4 days.






And this is coco and binky 3 weeks old sleeping together. They were in my palms at first and I put them down. It didn't seem to wake them up.


----------



## sha10ly88

Before this, Smokey was running and banging the walls of the box. He was 3 weeks old in that pic.


----------



## angelh

You guys have the most adorable tired buns!!! 

Piffy sleeps tucked chicken


----------



## jcottonl02

Oh my; those last three pics are just too cute...


----------



## kherrmann3

Those baby bunnies look pooped! It's hard work being mischievous!


----------



## sha10ly88

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Oh my; those last three pics are just too cute...


Hehehe ... They are mine!!!


----------



## sha10ly88

*I can never catch or see my bunnies sleeping like that. *

*Tasha*

*Michaela wrote: *


> Best sleepy picture ever -


----------



## Sethcjd




----------



## SDShorty




----------



## JadedHippos

Trinket had a long, tiring day, so she figured that she would relax on our bed with a nice book.


----------



## kherrmann3

I bet that book looked like a nice snack to her!  Cute picture!


----------



## Ninchen

:bunny17:


----------



## Brandy456

*JadedHippos wrote: *


> Trinket had a long, tiring day, so she figured that she would relax on our bed with a nice book.



Awee. Adorable.


----------



## kherrmann3

Does Cinnamon do anything other than sleep and look cute? lol


----------



## Ninchen

Yes, in the night he runs around...but in daylight he relaxes...


----------



## kherrmann3

Either way, he's still adorable!


----------



## nekobunny

billy is the cutest bun i have ever seen.I watched your video of him with queen's bicycle race, i cried laughing. i watch it every few days lol


----------



## Rica the rabbit

Hey all! This is my first post here on this forum. Boy, what lovely, cute little bunnies you all have here 

Here's my 4 month old bunny, Rica being a sleepyhead 



















She loves her collar and can be seen sleeping with it sometimes lol.


----------



## Nibbles96

Those bunbuns are so cute!! 










^Too tired to go in his cage and eat!! ;D




(He had his head resting on the towel before, but I woke him up. -blushes-)


----------



## BouncingBunnyBrunswick

Here's my little Brunswick chillin' in her cardboard house. She loves to sprawl out wherever it suits her.


----------



## Psychobunny

Amarii


----------



## lexiiblue

Im a new owner of a rabbit named chloe although im pretty sure its a boy


----------



## Kel4mum

This is Princess relax after runningabout the dining room.








Here we have Benjamin and Princess Relaxing together.


----------



## ~Bracon~

There all gorgeous !!!


----------



## SablePoint




----------



## Bunnydrool1324

This is my nethie Ellie, Eleanor for long.











And this is a way to show how teeny she is.


----------



## TaoMoogle




----------



## Stanza

I think this is one of my favorite photo philes :biggrin2:



Heres a sleepy bun:






<3


----------



## Kohana

These buns are soo cute!! :bunnyheart:

Here is my sweetheart Lola. 
She spent 5 minutes pulling her blanket up under her chin until it was just in the right place. :hearts:





This is her favourite place to lay in her cage.


----------



## RexLovables

those pics are so cute


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Sooooo many cute bunnies!!!






Here's Gus all crashed out.

Rue


----------



## yamaya17

got my first yawn picture :bunnydance:Nosey must of been pretty tired:biggrin2:


----------



## cheekynj

cute :inlove:


----------



## goneforbaroque

Woke Merlin up taking this picture. He looks super out of it...


----------



## Yield

Solara is one happy sleepy bunny


----------



## Sweets

Sweets relaxing after having a run around...







Tried to get him to relax on his bed I bought for him, he just looks a bit fed up hehe.







Sweets relaxing in his house on a hot day. (this was before half of my room was transformed into a pen type cage for him, so he no longer sleeps in his house...he uses it as his toilet & place to eat some pellets )


----------



## jcottonl02

Awwww these are so adorable!


----------



## Ninchen

Well, sometimes he _is_ awake...:biggrin: We do *not* drug him!


----------



## jcottonl02

Awwww they are all SO gorgeous!!!!!!!!

I LOVE Rica and Lila's piccies (and all the others!!!!!!) especially the little yawn pic!!!!!

I love bunny yawns!!!

Jen


----------



## bunnyluv96

my lil guy tuckered out ..it's hard work being so adorable 24 hrs a day! :bunnyheart


----------



## butsy




----------



## jujub793

hahahhaa that is the cutest darn thing i have seen all day! priceless!!


----------



## Kindred Spirit

Here's sleepy head fred!


----------



## yramnot

Jack is about to fall asleep sitting up, and Peter's keeping watch.


----------



## la vie est belle

I love all these pictures! I need to snap a pic of my bun sleeping before the shutter sound scares him awake...


----------



## goneforbaroque

I took a creeper picture of Merlin sleeping on his towel next to my bed 






Here he is sleeping next to my chair






And while we're on the topic of sleepy, I got Merlin and his friend who is staying with us for a while cat beds and they LOVE them! So cute to see them curled up in them.






Here's the little one curled up


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww, they look so sweet snuggled in their little beds! :hearts:


----------



## maxysmummy

maxxin, relaxxin aint to taxxin


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Look at this sleepy boy.. =]


----------



## PerpetualAnimalLover2011

Tim is such a sensitive sleeper, I couldn't get a good shot without disturbing the beauty sleep!


----------



## butsy

heres butsy


----------



## MikeScone

Here's Natasha Rabbitova, blissfully asleep on the sofa...


----------



## rachelann




----------



## caramelsoda

Here's Lacy! My 9 week old gold English Spot. I've had her for 3 days now!




Big Yawn!!


----------



## lloorren

That's my Binx (Cotton) for ya, flips right over and falls asleep, not even tranced, just asleep. She kicks her legs around and dreams, sometimes she wakes up from a nightmare, gets all bug-eyed and alert, and then hopes down from the couch lol






Spoiled rotten little Cotton


----------



## Kipcha

Mum's bunny Wallaby getting veeeeery sleeeepy.






Kat, the New Zealand that we fostered (Kit and Kat came to us from the neighbours, just 2-3 weeks old and had been left in snake pens, with the snake, for two days without food and little water before he decided to give them to us because he figured the snakes didn't want them) used to just flop out and snooze all the time, cute little guy!


----------



## stclairjill1985

That's my little Thumper, lounging in his house. :biggrin:


----------



## EileenH

Here's Jake:





















He's a good sleeper!


----------



## AtomicGummieBear

Pumpkin taking a nap on our bed.


----------



## Manda!

Jippu is taking eeeasy..! Meemeli next to her..!


----------



## Cinnysmum




----------



## holtzchick

Peter deciding he was going to relax on my bed posts lol. Too bad I didn't get a picture of him just now, I caught him laying on the A/C vent to cool himself off... sooo cute!


----------



## Lucy500

OMG I just want to snuggle and take a nap next to these bunnies! :biggrin2:
Here is my bonkers:


----------



## Pipyr

My Loki, feeling very sleepy after showing off for the camera!






And here he wants rubbing, while being sleepy, lol


----------



## rai-nbow

Omgosh I have soooo many pictures so sorry if it's too many!!

























Thumper chilled out while I snipped matts out of his stomach.(see my introduction post)










Baby Tricksy when I first got him 2 years ago.

kdone hehe~ ^o^


----------



## MikeScone

Natasha Rabbitova, caught in full yawn...






"Good night, Dad..."


----------



## babypumbaa




----------



## KrisandSoup




----------



## KrisandSoup




----------



## KrisandSoup

Sleeping with my glasses on


----------



## NickZac

I woke up from a nap a few weeks ago and felt something warm on my stomach. She was out cold..er..warm.


----------



## shawnwk1

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> POOR EMMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this boy! how could you resist anything he wants??


an absolutely amazing picture


----------



## shawnwk1

these pics are absolutely hilarious and cute 

on a side note...i was wondering if rabbits liked pet beds so i'm glad i saw this and indeed they do. that's great cause i'd already bought a new one for Chance for christmas


----------



## Kizza

They are all so adorable! Just beware with pet beds, my little boy thinks his is a toilet! lol I see the similarity but I would rather he slept in it 

Here is a couple of Rocky

I dont know how he got on this thing:






Blocking the door way, the toll is one pet each person who wishes to pass:






Sleeping on his favourite cushion with my trackies as a blanket :






Bunny flop:






Sorry these pics were really big!


----------



## PeachySteph

I just love the bunny flops!


----------



## danniela_h




----------



## Hkok

taking a nap after a hard morning


----------



## patches2593

aw!!! seee i wish my bunny could sleep and do dbfs but he just doesnt. hes the type where he'll prefer hard cold floors and rough stuff but icant sinc ehe'll get blisters on his feet since he's part mini rex


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...707904_100002488348354_367935_514407311_n.jpg
Casey, Alice and Bonnie. Alice looks sleepy!!


----------



## silversky2668




----------



## caustin4

She sleeps right next to me in her cage and EVERY morning I wake up to her sleeping like this! 









Taking a nap on the cool concrete!


----------



## KaliQ




----------



## blondiesmommie

Emmy likes to stretch out


----------



## gileamarie

*here is Snozzie at rest with stuff bunny and sleepy baby bun *:bunnyheart


----------



## TickTackJo

No where better to rest than under the picnic table!


----------



## MyJuneAngel

Thumper all worn out after playing outside with his litter mates. The rest were still hopping and getting in to everything and he just stopped and laid like this for probably 20 minutes.


----------



## tonyandlaurie

how do post pictures on a topic? I am pretty new and I have never posted a picture on a post...


----------



## jordandrea

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ufxi2FGoeE&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## mdith4him

I love sleeping bunny pictures!! I have quite a few...:biggrin:





Crispin...flopped.








Crispin flopped with puff-ball Junie.











Nibbles flopped.





Baby Junie stretched out.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

So sleepy


----------



## Shmoo06

I think they like their new rabbitat


----------



## 1357bunnylover

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/536527_362814190478189_68551111_n.jpg
Buckley


----------



## MLS

Sleeping in the litterbox  Aka: What's that clicking noise waking me up?





And all stretched out


----------



## daisyandoliver

MLS: What breed is your bun? 

















Relaxing and sleepy. 









Passed out. Lol.


----------



## Julie Bunny

Julie is a weird sleeper.


----------



## shananagrams

just caught her like this! Too cute.


----------



## Imbrium

that is ADORABLE!


----------



## shananagrams

She is way too cute to handle sometimes. I've never seen her sleep like this before. :inlove:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We'll refer you to our avatar. That is Nikki when she was 4 months old--sound asleep on her back, 4 legs in the air and her mouth open. She's a world class sleeper and the queen of the DBF. She will flop and sleep right next to our gigantic shop vac while I'm cleaning her room.


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG just read right through this and what a cute bunny overload. They are all so different but so lovely and well loved by all their bunny slaves. 

I find it hard to get a great picture of them sleeping although they do flop quite often but as soon as I get the camera out, they seem to sense it. 

Cheeky boy showing everything. Bandy letting it all hang out







Baby Houdini


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Houdini is sooo cute!  

When I get a picture of sleeping Ash I will post it.


----------



## Watts76

Pepper stretched to the limit!


----------



## Shmoo06

I just couldn't handle this cuteness.


----------



## bellaterra214

Sebastian likes to pass out as he's eating.....


----------



## bellaterra214

sebastian likes to pass out as he's eating....


----------



## Kizza

Taken yesterday at lunch time, Gidget having a little nap :bunnyheart


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Here is a picture of Ash I took a couple days ago:


----------



## FreezeNkody

Tebow taking a rest


----------



## FreezeNkody

Kody and Tebow


----------



## J.Bosley

Murphy taking a break from playing in the snow!


----------



## FreezeNkody

J.Bosley said:


> Murphy taking a break from playing in the snow!




wow looks like my guy..lol


----------



## J.Bosley

FreezeNkody said:


> wow looks like my guy..lol



Is yours a Holland Lop? We aren't sure what Murph is, he was sold as a Dwarf Lop but is HUUUGE haha


----------



## FreezeNkody

J.Bosley said:


> Is yours a Holland Lop? We aren't sure what Murph is, he was sold as a Dwarf Lop but is HUUUGE haha



yea he's a holland lop :big wink:


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

Sleeping!


----------



## bellaterra214

sleepy time, where is anya? ...oh well. must just use arm.


----------



## existenziell

Hegel relaxing behind his cage:






And here he is relaxing on my lap:


----------



## Elliot

:inlove:


----------



## daeyang

This is my sweet buns little sleepy pictures


----------



## gmas rabbit

Derby having a wee sleep


----------



## kaosu

..I have more I just have to get them off the camera


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Monty angling for a snugglenap on the floor with me:


----------



## vona

My seepy Pepper Roo! the first picture is from when she was younger the other two are more recent. **all these sleepy/cute bunnies makes me want another one , got the bunny fever!**


----------



## J.Bosley

My new boy, Murray! He is a Flemish Giant x New Zealand, he just came home last night.


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

Snapped a picture before I went to bed!


----------



## Shmoo06

I don't know if anyone is familiar with vine. I just caught this little jolt while Stitch was sleeping - https://vine.co/v/b90j2uO3WAl


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Stitch is so cute! Maybe he was dreaming about something.


----------



## Channahs

This is Bun Jovi napping on the couch. Jovi is a 3.5 month old mini lop. He looks huge in this photo but he's actually pretty small still, but he sure can stretch out big! You might be concerned about that wire, but that's just his little personal fan. He likes sleeping with a fan.


----------



## Watts76

I've never actually seen my bunny sleeping. But she likes to stretch out and relax a lot. I've also covered her in blankets on colder days and she seems content with that too.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Jovi looks like he's one comfortable bunny! 

Watts76, aww, she looks so cute. I love her little dewlap.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I still think my avatar, Nikki, is the sleepingest bunny around.


----------



## Channahs

Oh no! Hee! I see so many cute bunny things here, now I must go out and get Jovi a little kitty basket for napping...and a blankey.


----------



## blwinteler

Here are my babies sleeping happily. Shortly after taking this, Groucho (in front) woke up, then drifted off with his eyes closing and his head drooping until he flopped over and woke himself up. It was pretty funny.


----------



## blwinteler

Ok, here are even cuter pics of Groucho. He zonked out in my arms when I cradled him like a baby to brush him. Here he is. I love my bunnies.

(\./)
='.'=
('')('')o


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, they are tooooo cute!!!!!! Groucho looks so contented & cuddly!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Awww look at all the widdle sweepy bunzies! Here's Merlin totally zonked out behind a chair. Took me like 5 minutes of careful creeping to get close enough to take this one:






And mirror-snoozing with big bro Rosebun:


----------



## annabelle00




----------



## blwinteler

And now, snuggling with sleepy Bugsy. He and Groucho are so alike. If I cradle them, they doze off happily. The pics are almost identical, except for a different shirt and Bugsy is bigger. I love my bunny boys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Lynne_Bunny

Peter has THE BEST dead bunny flop. 

Its also hilarious because he loves the bathroom floor so constantly looks like he's nursing a bad hangover... 













'Mum, I swear to god leave me alone... I AM HUNGOVER!' :grumpy:

HAHA 

Lynne xxx


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Peter is adorable!


----------



## fsshaer

Not the best picture, but she decided to take a nap in my armpit.


----------



## rew

Lol so cute! My bun does that too when it's a hot day.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## HayHey0248

Rocky in his sleepy position, but while i was going through the photos, this happened... ;D


----------



## Stephankne

It seems like most of my pictures of Louie lately are of him flopped out!!!! He is about 3 1/2months old right now. 

My husband calls Louie's dead bunny flop, "the holland flop".  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Stephankne

Lynne_Bunny said:


> Peter has THE BEST dead bunny flop.
> 
> Its also hilarious because he loves the bathroom floor so constantly looks like he's nursing a bad hangover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mum, I swear to god leave me alone... I AM HUNGOVER!' :grumpy:
> 
> HAHA
> 
> Lynne xxx



This is too funny!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Stephankne

This was something I've never seen before until today. I love that he has his front feet crossed.



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## FreezeNkody

Mine are always floppin  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## annabelle00

Dusky and Pixie


----------



## Mordecai

Mordecai


----------



## lovelops

HayHey0248 said:


> Rocky in his sleepy position, but while i was going through the photos, this happened... ;D



Awww.. How cute. What type of rabbit is Rocky...


----------



## lovelops

vona said:


> My seepy Pepper Roo! the first picture is from when she was younger the other two are more recent. **all these sleepy/cute bunnies makes me want another one , got the bunny fever!**



AWWW How cute!!!!!!


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops

mommy turn off the lights i wanna sleep in ze shoebox


----------



## maidance

Not the best pics but natsu bun likes to flow when she thinks no ones looking


----------



## maidance

Oh and she also loves to sleep in doorways


----------



## maidance

maidance said:


> Not the best pics but natsu bun likes to flow when she thinks no ones lookingView attachment 6884
> View attachment 6885




Whoops meant flop. Not flow. Hehe sorry


----------



## kisha.princess

Princess rarely even lays down outside her cage but here are some pictures I got of her sleeping/resting in her bed I got her for Christmas


----------



## Lynne_Bunny

After looking about I see some people haven't seen there rabbits asleep! So just to prove they do actually stop hopping about occasionally, here's Peter asleep on my bed. So adorable!


----------



## Nadege

Sleepy bunnies are so cute! Here's Lady resting in her cardboard box:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine do sleep a lot, nothing better than a relaxed sleeping bun. Snowy asleep under the table


----------



## Chrisdoc

I was just trying to find this pic as it's my fave pic of a totally relaxed bun...this is Snowy totally asleep and I love Bandy's big furry thumpers


----------



## lovelops

Nadege said:


> Sleepy bunnies are so cute! Here's Lady resting in her cardboard box:



AWWWWWWWW.... :bunnyhug:

What a cutie! sigh.... She does remind me of Chica..... 
You are so lucky... she is so adorable... keep posting pics!!!

Vanessa


----------



## oliver&penelope




----------



## Nadege

Tired Lady


----------



## BunnySilver

Silver lying down by his food &#128524;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## che

Not great ones as I only got her on Sunday which means that I'm too busy trying to collect pictures of her and not focusing on the angle/framing, but here are a few of Codi:


----------



## maidance

I know I've already posted but it's been a while so I'm posting new pics


and then one more pic of a sleepy looking but I saw in a pet store


----------



## jessicadollins

My baby girl Bella relaxin' on the floor


----------



## Channahs

Bun Jovi can't sleep without her fan 

And Barry napping on his window perch.


----------



## Channahs

Whoops sorry for the double pic. Can't edit on the phone ap.


----------



## BunnySilver

My little Silver napping


----------



## CharlieHarley

Here's a couple...


----------



## jenniferdavidson

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/...5884763_3626130027403717072_n_zpscaa6a0f6.jpg


----------



## piperthedutchbunny

Relaxing... 

View attachment 1435403106791.jpg


----------



## bunadettesmom

She was running around and being her normal goofy self than just stopped and relaxed haha 

View attachment 1435986897465.jpg


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Chester relaxin' 

View attachment 1435998931569.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

Emily sleeping after run around time with her babies!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436012522.296076.jpg


Cloud chillin' after free roaming the backyard.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436012572.508525.jpg


Daisy resting in the tunnel with her butt in the warm sun!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436012622.322486.jpg


Pluto hanging out with his favourite toy.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436012697.557086.jpg


----------



## sadlytrue

Oliver likes to relax after running around outside his cage


----------



## katiecrna

These feet though [emoji23]


----------



## MissPepper

This is my diva Furby, who likes her midday naps


----------



## BlackMiniRex

He looks so weird in this pic &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Tired buns!


----------



## katiecrna

BlackMiniRex said:


> He looks so weird in this pic í*½í¸&#132;





His ears are down!
I love when my bunny does this it makes him look extra grumpy lol


----------



## stuwright

Hi Epic, your baby bunnies are lovely ! i have one similar but hes bigger now, I also have a netherland dwarf 



Epic_win said:


>


----------

